# métete para dentro



## llunita

Hola: 

Esta frase es correcta? "Venga, métete para dentro" ? (para decir a alguien que está fuera, pero hace frío y quieres que cierre la puerta y que vuelva al salon.)

Gracias!


----------



## Jellby

"Para dentro" o "para adentro", creo que las dos son correctas.


----------



## Betildus

llunita said:


> Hola:
> 
> Esta frase es correcta? "Venga, métete para dentro" ? (para decir a alguien que está fuera, pero hace frío y quieres que cierre la puerta y que vuelva al salon.)
> 
> Gracias!


 
¿No sería mejor?:
- Venga, éntrese (imperativo)
- Ven, éntrate (imperativo)
- Venga, por favor entre y cierre la puerta
- Éntrese, aquí está más calientito (coloquial)
- Venga, aquí adentro está más agradable....

El métete yo lo usaría más en otro contexto:
- Métete a ese tubo a gatas y .......
- No se me ocurre nada más por ahora


----------



## chay73

yo diría: "Vamos adentro" y "el perro esta dentro de la casa"


----------



## Bilma

Venga, métete al salón. 

Métete para adentro es reduntante


----------



## chay73

o tambien: "venga (Ud.), vamos para adentro" , "ven (tú), entra a la casa"


----------



## MajestyDarkness

No se, a mi me suena algo redundante decir _métete para adentro, _pues el verbo _meter_ para mí ya implica que es hacía dentro, sería algo difícil meter algo hacia fuera . En todo caso como dice Beltidus, sería mejor decir algo como: 
_Entra/métete y cierra la puerta._


----------



## Betildus

Bilma said:


> Venga, métete al salón.
> 
> Métete para adentro es reduntante


 
¡Eso! métete para adentro es como decir entra para adentro


----------



## Jellby

Sí, es redundante, pero puede servir para dar énfasis. Todo depende de la situación, el contexto, los gestos... "Métete" y "ve/ven para dentro" dirían exactamente lo mismo, pero son mucho menos expresivos. En un texto escrito sí sería mejor buscar otra expresión como las propuestas.


----------



## Berenguer

llunita said:


> Hola:
> 
> Esta frase es correcta? "Venga, métete para dentro" ? (para decir a alguien que está fuera, pero hace frío y quieres que cierre la puerta y que vuelva al salon.)
> 
> Gracias!



Al margen de que sea redundante o no, la frase es *correcta*. Añadámosle una apostilla: "venga, métete para dentro ..del salón". De entre todos los sitios donde quiera que se pueda meter, elige uno, dentro del salón. Al hablar se omite el "del salón" que en la acción se sobreentiende.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Tanto *métete para dentro*, como *métete para adentro *son correctas.
El hecho de que haya redundancia no significa que sean incorrectas.
La duda para mí surgía entre *dentro *y *adentro.*

Consultado el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, ambas son correctas y el diccionario hace la apostilla de que "En España, precedido de preposición , es normal el uso de *dentro*." y desde luego en el lenguaje normal en España sonaría raro decir solamente "métete".


----------



## bb008

Eso de Métete para dentro es muy cómico no, aparte de que pueda ser correcta (redundancia) o incorrecta: aquí hay otra que se parece muchoy que mis abuelos decían y es más graciosa todavía:
"Sal pa' dentro", o  tu sales o te metes...


----------



## Argónida

Veo que a los americanos os llama la atención, debe ser porque no usáis mucho la expresión, pero es que aquí además de ser correcta es habitual: "métete para adentro", "sal para afuera". Es mucho más expresivo que un simple "sal" o "entra". También decimos mucho "ven para acá" o "vete para allá".


----------



## mirx

Argónida said:


> Veo que a los americanos os llama la atención, debe ser porque no usáis mucho la expresión, pero es que aquí además de ser correcta es habitual: "métete para adentro", "sal para afuera". Es mucho más expresivo que un simple "sal" o "entra". También decimos mucho "ven para acá" o "vete para allá".


 

Ya ha habido varios hilos sobre los pleonasmos, no sé en el resto de América pero en México al menos, son imperdonables. Si no queréis ser victima de burlas y que os cambien el nombre por "la que sale pa' fuera", seguido de más risillas. Evitádlos.

Y sólo quiero añadir, que dichas construcciones no son correctas en México, independientemente de lo que diga la RAE o el DPD, sólo son usadas en citas refiriéndose a personas con un bajo nivel cultural o del medio rural -no que las personas del campo sean incultas-.

Acerca de la preposición, acá se dice "métete pa' dentro".

Saludos.


----------



## suso26

De acuerdisimo con mirx.


----------



## Berenguer

Argónida said:


> Veo que a los americanos os llama la atención, debe ser porque no usáis mucho la expresión, pero es que aquí además de ser correcta es habitual: "métete para adentro", "sal para afuera". Es mucho más expresivo que un simple "sal" o "entra". También decimos mucho "ven para acá" o "vete para allá".



Bueno, lo de acá, también tiene la versión de "ven acá pa'acá", que ya tiene de todo, pleonasmo, redundancia, y aún así es "mu'nuestra".



mirx said:


> Ya ha habido varios hilos sobre los pleonasmos, no sé en el resto de América pero en México al menos, son imperdonables. Si no queréis ser victima de burlas y que os cambien el nombre por "la que sale pa' fuera", seguido de más risillas. Evitádlos.
> 
> Y sólo quiero añadir, que dichas construcciones no son correctas en México, independientemente de lo que diga la RAE o el DPD, sólo son usadas en citas refiriéndose a personas con un bajo nivel cultural o del medio rural -no que las personas del campo sean incultas-.
> 
> Acerca de la preposición, acá se dice "métete pa' dentro".
> 
> Saludos.



Pues en España las dice todo el mundo al margen de su nivel cultural, social, o "habitacional" (me ha salido del alma esta palabra). Y no son víctimas de ninguna burla el que dice "anda, métete aquí dentro conmigo", o "vamos, sal fuera a jugar a la pelota". Es un lenguaje de lo más usual.
De hecho siempre recordaré a mi mejor profesor de literatura y lengua diciendo, refiriéndose a la pizarra, "en la parte superior de arriba".

Un saludo.


----------



## Argónida

De acuerdísimo con Berenguer.

_(Espero no violar ninguna regla con este mensaje, porque a veces ya no sé...)._


----------



## roal

mirx said:


> Ya ha habido varios hilos sobre los pleonasmos, no sé en el resto de América pero en México al menos, son imperdonables. Si no queréis ser victima de burlas y que os cambien el nombre por "la que sale pa' fuera", seguido de más risillas. Evitádlos.
> 
> Y sólo quiero añadir, que dichas construcciones no son correctas en México, independientemente de lo que diga la RAE o el DPD, sólo son usadas en citas refiriéndose a personas con un bajo nivel cultural o del medio rural -no que las personas del campo sean incultas-.
> 
> Acerca de la preposición, acá se dice "métete pa' dentro".
> 
> Saludos.


 
¡Hola a todos!

Estoy de acuerdo con Mirx, aquí en Venezuela tampoco es bien visto que alguien diga "Métete para dentro" o "Sal para fuera" o "en la parte superior de arriba" (Berenguer me atrevo a tomar tu ejemplo ). 

Tienen razón al decir que son expresiones gramaticalmente correctas pero por estos lados son causa de corrección por su redundancia, "Cosas de cultura"... 

También estoy de acuerdo con Berenguer con lo de añadir una apostilla.

Saludos.


----------



## Cam367

En Andalucía es una redundancia admitida, pero teneis que reconocer que las personas con un alto nivel cultural no la utilzan.
Sin embargo, pensad en esta redundancia, que sí que la utiliza todo el mundo en España, y que en cambio no se comete en inglés:
"No tengo nada más que decirte"
Redundamos el no y el nada. De hecho la expresión "no tengo más que decirte" suena mal.


----------



## Argónida

Cam367 said:


> En Andalucía es una redundancia admitida, pero teneis que reconocer que las personas con un alto nivel cultural no la utilzan.
> Sin embargo, pensad en esta redundancia, que sí que la utiliza todo el mundo en España, y que en cambio no se comete en inglés:
> "No tengo nada más que decirte"
> Redundamos el no y el nada. De hecho la expresión "no tengo más que decirte" suena mal.


 
¿Qué es alto nivel cultural? Yo no soy ninguna erudita, pero tengo un título universitario y algunas otras cosas, y digo "ven p'acá", "entra pa'dentro" y "sal pa'fuera". Intento, desde luego, adecuar el tipo de lenguaje que utilizo al contexto en el que estoy, y creo que para eso sirve la cultura, para saber adaptarse a distintas situaciones, pero no para renunciar a la expresividad de tu propio idioma. Si analizáramos todo lo que decimos bajo parámetros de lógica matemática, acabaríamos diciendo 1+1=2 y poco más, porque el lenguaje en sí es redundante, creativo, ilógico a veces, y precisamente por eso permite una comunicación tan compleja como queramos, con matices, emociones, claves culturales...

Respecto a las dobles negaciones, sí, son típicas del español. No decimos "tengo nada", sino "no tengo nada", pero eso no es más ni menos erróneo que como sea que se diga en otros idiomas, es como se dice en el nuestro y no creo que haya que darle muchas más vueltas.


----------



## mjmuak

Cam367 said:


> En Andalucía es una redundancia admitida, pero teneis que reconocer que las personas con un alto nivel cultural no la utilzan.
> Sin embargo, pensad en esta redundancia, que sí que la utiliza todo el mundo en España, y que en cambio no se comete en inglés:
> "No tengo nada más que decirte"
> Redundamos el no y el nada. De hecho la expresión "no tengo más que decirte" suena mal.


 
quiénes son las personas de alto nivel cultural en Andalucía??  las que tienen estudios?? las que tienen muchas tierras y mucho dinero?? porque yo recuerdo a un profesor de universidad diciendo "entrad para adentro que vuelvo en un minuto", y como mínimo ese hombre tenía carrera, doctorado y varios títulos de idiomas. redundante, sí, pero todos lo usamos, no tiene que ver con el nivel cultural, sino con el registro, no me imagino a Cháves (Presidente de la Junta de Andalucía) diciendo a los diputados "entren ustedes para adentro", pero seguro que en su casa sí que se lo dice a sus hijos


----------



## Cam367

Está bien, no pretendo polemizar con vosotros.
Quedamos entonces en que es una expresión que todo el mundo utiliza, pero solo en un ambiente familiar. Seguro que tu profesor en una conferencia no la emplearía.
Yo tampoco la utilizo, ni siquiera en mi ambiente familiar. Seré tal vez de una especie rara.
Saludos cordiales, amigos.


----------



## Betildus

Pienso que sería mejor decir: un buen nivel cultural y no un alto nivel cultural. En todo caso, también quisiera aclarar que un buen nivel cultural no es necesariamente sinónimo de tener bienes materiales.

En cuanto a lo que plantea cam367 en su ejemplo: (cita textual) "No tengo nada más que decirte"
Redundamos el no y el nada. De hecho la expresión "no tengo más que decirte" suena mal."No tengo nada más que decirte"
Redundamos el no y el nada. De hecho la expresión "no tengo más que decirte" suena mal.
Entonces deduzco que podría escribirse:
-  "tengo nada más que decirte"  
- "no tengo más que decirte" 

Bueno, ¿cómo lo digo si de verdad no tengo nada más que decirte?


----------



## bb008

Yo no lo veo así, que sí las personas de baja cultura es que lo dice, que la que tiene mayor cultura no, es una cuestión que a veces a las personas se le salen y lo dicen... por descuido, por que se le salió, es verdad que la mayoría de las personas que no tienen educación hablan de ese modo, pero tampoco es que por que alguien dijo en algún momento alguna de las frases que hemos indicado es Bruto, mal hablado...


----------



## Argónida

1) "No tengo nada más que decirte": correcta frase en correcto español que no se puede decir de otra manera (o sí, pero ni falta que hace).

2) Como parece que no ha quedado claro, lo voy a intentar aclarar un poco más: yo (y algunos millones de personas más) digo "entra pa'dentro", "sal pa'fuera", "échate pa'llá", etc. porque lo he dicho siempre, porque es correcto, porque soy consciente de que lo digo, es decir, no se me escapa, me parece bien decirlo, mi nivel cultural (que es medianito, no para morirse, pero tampoco por los suelos) me permite saber que es correcto, que no es incorrecto, que es perfecto español, que me sirve para comunicar lo que quiero decir, que los demás me entienden... ¿Cómo se puede decir más claro? Es que, de verdad, ya no sé cómo hay que explicarlo, porque esto parece un diálogo de besugos... ¿Que en Latinoamérica no se usa?, ¿que allí suena raro?, ¿que se asocia con incultura?... Pues muy bien, perfecto. Lo que pasa es que aquí sí se usa, no suena raro ni pensamos que sea inculto, ni cuando lo decimos es que nos hemos equivocado, se nos ha escapado o es que nos sale el ancestral inculto que todos llevamos dentro. ¿Tan difícil es de entender?


----------



## Jellby

Sólo quiero decir que aunque en España sea normal y expresivo decir cosas como "sal para fuera" o "voy a bajar un rato abajo", siempre puede haber algún "listo" que haga el chiste: "no vas a bajar arriba". Esto no significa que sea incorrecto o reprobable el uso, pero según cómo se mire puede ser gracioso, sin abusar


----------



## Cam367

Mira, Argónida. Esto es como el post del leísmo, que ya no sé en qué página andará. El leísta está tan acostumbrado a su leísmo, que desconoce que lo es. Ven acá pa'cá y entra para adentro son expresiones vulgares, por redundantes, te pongas como te pongas. Y conste que también soy andaluz como tú, y lo oigo con frecuencia.


----------



## roal

Jellby said:


> Sólo quiero decir que aunque en España sea normal y expresivo decir cosas como "sal para fuera" o "voy a bajar un rato abajo", siempre puede haber algún "listo" que haga el chiste: "no vas a bajar arriba". Esto no significa que sea incorrecto o reprobable el uso, pero según cómo se mire puede ser gracioso, sin abusar


 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Jellby, nunca falta un "listo" que quiera hacer burla de lo que dices.

Y me parece que está claro que usar este tipo de expresiones son comunes en España así como no lo son en latinoamérica, eso nadie lo discute, hemos dicho en el transcurso del hilo lo que es "costumbre" en cada región y se entiende. 

Sabemos que son correctas, pero también sabemos que son redundantes, cada quien es libre de decidir si quiere o no redundar, y si no es mal visto o se sienten cómodos pues no cambien sus costumbres.


Saludos...


----------



## mjmuak

Cam367 said:


> Mira, Argónida. Esto es como el post del leísmo, que ya no sé en qué página andará. El leísta está tan acostumbrado a su leísmo, que desconoce que lo es. Ven acá pa'cá y entra para adentro son expresiones vulgares, por redundantes, te pongas como te pongas. Y conste que también soy andaluz como tú, y lo oigo con frecuencia.


 

mira cam367, esto no es como el post del leísmo. el leísmo es un error gramatical, aceptado en algunos casos porque está muy extendido, y es posible que tenga que ver con el nivel cultura, pero te aseguro que muchos con muchas carreras y mucha cultura los cometen. "entra pa(ra) adentro" y "baja para abajo" no son errores gramaticales (por lo menos en Espana) aunque suenen redundantes, y su uso no tiene que ver con la cultura sino con el registro. no es vulgar, cultos, semicultos e incultos lo usan en *contextos familiares . *lo que pasa es que rara vez escucharás a una persona de poca cultura hablar en un contexto que no sea familiar, puesto que no conocerá más registro que el que utiliza. "sube pa'arriba", "baja pa'abajo" y "entra pa dentro" lo digo y lo diré siempre, que no se lo voy a decir a mis profesores, vale, pero tampoco les voy a decir "oye, mira, que es que no me viene bien el examen tal día, pónmelo este otro, vale??", usaré otro registro


----------



## roal

mjmuak said:


> mira cam367, esto no es como el post del leísmo. el leísmo es un error gramatical, aceptado en algunos casos porque está muy extendido, y es posible que tenga que ver con el nivel cultura, pero te aseguro que muchos con muchas carreras y mucha cultura los cometen. "entra pa(ra) adentro" y "baja para abajo" no son errores gramaticales (por lo menos en Espana) aunque suenen redundantes, y su uso no tiene que ver con la cultura sino con el registro. no es vulgar, cultos, semicultos e incultos lo usan en *contextos familiares . *lo que pasa es que rara vez escucharás a una persona de poca cultura hablar en un contexto que no sea familiar, puesto que no conocerá más registro que el que utiliza. "sube pa'arriba", "baja pa'abajo" y "entra pa dentro" lo digo y lo diré siempre, que no se lo voy a decir a mis profesores, vale, pero tampoco les voy a decir "oye, mira, que es que no me viene bien el examen tal día, pónmelo este otro, vale??", usaré otro registro


 
¡Hola Mjmuak!

¿Entonces aceptas que se trata de una costumbre el uso de este tipo de expresiones redundantes que sólo utilizas en un contexto familiar?

¿Por qué no decirlas delante de un profesor? ¿Crees que te corregirá por la redundancia que contienen? 

Gramaticalmente correctas pero redundantes, simplemente en latinoamérica no vemos necesario emplearlas de ese modo porque está de más decir, por ejemplo, "métete para dentro" si se entiende que es adentro hacia donde vas, eso es todo...

Saludos y gracias...


----------



## bb008

Me quedo con Sal'pa dentro...  jjajajjajjajjajjajjajajjajjajaja


----------



## mjmuak

roal said:


> ¡Hola Mjmuak!
> 
> ¿Entonces aceptas que se trata de una costumbre el uso de este tipo de expresiones redundantes que sólo utilizas en un contexto familiar?
> 
> ¿Por qué no decirlas delante de un profesor? ¿Crees que te corregirá por la redundancia que contienen?
> 
> Gramaticalmente correctas pero redundantes, simplemente en latinoamérica no vemos necesario emplearlas de ese modo porque está de más decir, por ejemplo, "métete para dentro" si se entiende que es adentro hacia donde vas, eso es todo...
> 
> Saludos y gracias...


 
hola

pues ya que lo dices, "métete para adentro" no la diría porque es una orden, pero "subo un momento arriba a hablar con X y vuelvo" sí que se lo diría a un profesor, y no me iba a mirar mal ni se iba a sorprender

ya ha quedado claro que en Hispanoamérica no se usan, pero en Espana sí, y no solo en Andalucía, y un nadie me corregiría la redundancia, es posible que alguien hiciese la gracia de "es que podrías subir para abajo??", de hecho yo las he hecho en alguna ocasión, pero corregir no, porque se corrige solo lo que está mal, y estas redundancias, no lo están


----------



## Berenguer

Cam367 said:


> Mira, Argónida. Esto es como el post del leísmo, que ya no sé en qué página andará. El leísta está tan acostumbrado a su leísmo, que desconoce que lo es. Ven acá pa'cá y entra para adentro son expresiones vulgares, por redundantes, te pongas como te pongas. Y conste que también soy andaluz como tú, y lo oigo con frecuencia.


Insisto. No son expresiones vulgares. Son expresiones comunes, frecuentes, pero no vulgares.
Y por supuesto que se las diría, digo y diré a un profesor, un jefe, etc, tanto en cuanto no sean imperativas: ¿puede usted venir aquí un momento?. Vamos, la versión fina de "ven acá (pa'cá)". Es igual de redundante "venir-aquí". ¿Es acaso un vulgarismo?. Y vamos, como ya se ha dicho, no tiene ni punto de comparación con el leísmo. Es leísmo es una incorrección del lenguaje. Esto no.



Argónida said:


> 1) "No tengo nada más que decirte": correcta frase en correcto español que no se puede decir de otra manera (o sí, pero ni falta que hace).
> 
> 2) Como parece que no ha quedado claro, lo voy a intentar aclarar un poco más: yo (y algunos millones de personas más) digo "entra pa'dentro", "sal pa'fuera", "échate pa'llá", etc. porque lo he dicho siempre, porque es correcto, porque soy consciente de que lo digo, es decir, no se me escapa, me parece bien decirlo, mi nivel cultural (que es medianito, no para morirse, pero tampoco por los suelos) me permite saber que es correcto, que no es incorrecto, que es perfecto español, que me sirve para comunicar lo que quiero decir, que los demás me entienden... ¿Cómo se puede decir más claro? Es que, de verdad, ya no sé cómo hay que explicarlo, porque esto parece un diálogo de besugos... ¿Que en Latinoamérica no se usa?, ¿que allí suena raro?, ¿que se asocia con incultura?... Pues muy bien, perfecto. Lo que pasa es que aquí sí se usa, no suena raro ni pensamos que sea inculto, ni cuando lo decimos es que nos hemos equivocado, se nos ha escapado o es que nos sale el ancestral inculto que todos llevamos dentro. ¿Tan difícil es de entender?



Pues eso mismo pienso yo.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Berenguer said:


> Pues eso mismo pienso yo.


 

Estaba buscando un ejemplo para demostrar que una redundancia no tiene por qué ser un error y no se me ha ocurrido uno tan claro como ese *ven aquí.*
Es perfecto. Opino como vosotros.


----------



## Jellby

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Estaba buscando un ejemplo para demostrar que una redundancia no tiene por qué ser un error y no se me ha ocurrido uno tan claro como ese *ven aquí.*
> Es perfecto. Opino como vosotros.



O la típica respuesta cuando se responde al telefonillo o portero automático:

- ¿Quién es?
- ¿Soy yo?


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

Hola a todos:
Yo creo que debemos dejar que los españoles sigan con su redundancia y nosotros en América sin ella pues nos parece eso:una redundancia y un error. Acá en Colombia ni personas de estratos bajos emplean "subir para arriba" o "entrar para adentro", pues se considera como un giro mal expresado.A quien lo diga o lo escriba se le va todo el mundo encima.
Eduardo Lozano T.









quote=Argónida;2897987]¿Qué es alto nivel cultural? Yo no soy ninguna erudita, pero tengo un título universitario y algunas otras cosas, y digo "ven p'acá", "entra pa'dentro" y "sal pa'fuera". Intento, desde luego, adecuar el tipo de lenguaje que utilizo al contexto en el que estoy, y creo que para eso sirve la cultura, para saber adaptarse a distintas situaciones, pero no para renunciar a la expresividad de tu propio idioma. Si analizáramos todo lo que decimos bajo parámetros de lógica matemática, acabaríamos diciendo 1+1=2 y poco más, porque el lenguaje en sí es redundante, creativo, ilógico a veces, y precisamente por eso permite una comunicación tan compleja como queramos, con matices, emociones, claves culturales...

Respecto a las dobles negaciones, sí, son típicas del español. No decimos "tengo nada", sino "no tengo nada", pero eso no es más ni menos erróneo que como sea que se diga en otros idiomas, es como se dice en el nuestro y no creo que haya que darle muchas más vueltas.[/quote]


----------



## MYSTICA

llunita said:


> Hola:
> 
> Esta frase es correcta? "Venga, métete para dentro" ? (para decir a alguien que está fuera, pero hace frío y quieres que cierre la puerta y que vuelva al salon.)
> 
> Gracias!


 

Hola.

para mi suena redundante yo siento que es una mala costumbre que hemos adoptado, imaginate como se oyería esto "Subete para arriba" se oye mal, alguien te podría contestar "ni modos que yo me suba para abajo"
lo mismo con Métete para dentro " ni modos que para afuera" 

saludos..


----------



## mjmuak

?"Ven aquí" no os parece una redundancia? Porque es exactamente lo mismo. No me voy a molestar en repetir lo que ya se ha dicho en todo el hilo, ya ha quedado claro que este tipo de redundancias son informales pero no por ello incorrectas. Si no os ha quedado claro, pues leeros el hilo desde el principio, que parecéis muy aburridos (no viene nada mal de vez en cuando aprender algo sobre nuestra rica y variada lengua, que es tan rica por lo variada que es).

Saludos


----------



## MYSTICA

Estoy de acuerdo contigo mjmuak, no son incorrectas ya que son entendibles y eso es lo que importa, hasta yo lo he dicho pero para excusarme despues de decirlo  " métete para adentro mi hijo, "válgame la redundancia"  así que la persona que escucha esto ya dice nada..ejenn.

Cuidense.


----------

